# where shall i go? please help!



## old bird (Aug 8, 2009)

hi there, im 43 and starting out alone cos my bloke is useless.  i live in brighton and so far im considering whether to go to the agora clinic in hove, esperence in eastbourne or the lister in london.  any thoughts on which might be best for an old bird like me?  
im conscious of the fact that i dont have time to shop around, so any advice on this or anything else would be more than welcome! x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

So you'll be looking for donor sperm but trying with your own eggs? 

The Lister treat older women but (I think I'm right in saying) that they don't have any sperm banks. The London Women's Clinic has the largest sperm bank in the UK - it's on Harley Street. 

You'd need to have some initial tests to check your hormone levels - your GP will do this for you - so you have some idea as to whether treatment would be feasible or likely to work. Unfortunately the odds are stacked against a 43 year old trying to conceive with her own eggs.


----------



## old bird (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks for this violet.  ive just had my 21 day progesterone, cmv and other blood tests (results on weds pm).  going back to gp tomorrow to try to persuade them to let me have the test for FSH and estradiol on day 3 (or is it 2?).  still trying to get my head round it all and feeling a bit frightened and overwhelmed.


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi there,

There's loads of information on this site, so have a good look around.  I've learned lots just by looking at some of the posts, so hopefully you will find the information you are looking for.  

I chose the clinics by their success rates, which you will find on the human fertilisation and embryology authority (independent).  I think the clinics with the best results in your age group is in London.

I think the thing I would advise most is to do something soon, if you want to use your own eggs. 

I wish you the best of luck
x


----------



## old bird (Aug 8, 2009)

hi there, 
thanks for the tip off about the fertility and embryology authority, i'll check it out.
thanx for your support, i cant believe how lonely this feels
xx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

I know it can feel really isolating, I am not sure people really understand what if feels like unless they or someone close to them has one through it.  You will definitely find lots of support on this site though, it is so useful and helpful too.

Good luck, let us know how you are getting one?
x


----------



## Beamel (Jul 18, 2009)

I would go to the Lister as their success rates in 43 year olds is (I think) about the best you will get. The Agora is linked to the Lister so you could have some of your monitoring done there and just go to London for the main appointments.
My GP wouldn't do day 3 FSH etc (it can be day 2 or 3), so you may have to wait until you see a consultant somewhere for those.
Good Luck and keep us posted ?


----------



## Smike (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello there

I`ve had treatment at the Esperance and am now at the Agora.  I had 3 IUI`s on the NHS a year or so back at the Esperance, the nurses were lovely and really nice but not too sure of the consultant. I live in Shoreham and found the drive to Eastbourne a bit stressful as I went 3 or 4 times each cycle for scans before work, and i was always worried about missing work, even though my boss was ok about it.
I then had to pay privately for my ICSI and even though it`s a bit more expensive at the Agora, it`s well worth it as I work just around the corner and on my 3rd tx I had all my scans at 8.30am before work, so it took the stress away and i kept it a secret from my collegues which also didn`t then put me under pressure. The nurses and consultants, and all the other staff are really friendly and I would certainly recommend the Agora. I`ve recently joined a support group and 2 of the ladies that run it, both have children through the Agora. They are a sister company to the Lister.
I guess you have to weigh up many things when considering which clinic to use, but for me locality was also important as you have enough stress just going through all the treatment and having to travel too far can just add to the stress level.

I`m starting my 4th tx in September at 41, so don`t be put off by your age, at the end of the day you`re paying for the treatment so any clinic will be glad of another customer whatever your age.

Best of luck,if you need to know anything else let me know

H x


----------

